# Can I be a lawyer with ibs



## Girl123 (Jun 28, 2014)

All my life I wanted to go to college and become a lawyer. But now I am so nervous about college and more school in general and being in courtrooms as a lawyer. Is college not as bad as high school? Is there a way I can be a lawyer and not have to be in the courtroom a lot? Can I even become a lawyer. what jobs do you have ?


----------



## vanilla_bean (Mar 1, 2015)

Not sure which kind of IBS you have, so it's hard to answer your question directly.

However, I will say this: the majority of law school graduates and attorneys never set foot in a court room for their job. The court room is a last resort, and most people obviously prefer to settle matters outside of it.

(Source: dating a lawyer and one of my parents is a retired attorney.)


----------

